# The Sony Hack/Best Korea Thread



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 16, 2014)

> What is a resignation, Alex? The latest leak from the private files of Sony Pictures Entertainment reveals that Alex Trebek was thinking about leaving Jeopardy!
> 
> A series of emails uncovered by Radar Online show Trebek, 74, voicing unhappiness with an incident on the show, which aired earlier this month.
> 
> ...





Shortened the title because it was too long.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 16, 2014)

He was going to die eventually anyway. Time to replace him.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably a case of him being burnt out and ready to pass the torch to a new host.

I watched Jeopardy almost religiously as a kid, going to be surreal imagining the show without Trebek.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2014)

> "She was upset about not being able to completely play the game to the end… I don't think I'll ever forgive him for that."



Lady, you shouldn't be upset at Trebek, you should be upset that your daughter wasn't smart enough to be out of the negatives.


----------



## kluang (Dec 16, 2014)

*Sony hackers threaten terror attacks against people who see The Interview in theaters*





> The Sony hackers are threatening an attack on people who go out to see The Interview, writing in a message that they "recommend you to keep yourself distant" from movie theaters and other screening locations. The hackers previously promised to deliver a "Christmas gift," and while that originally sounded like another trove of leaked data, they are now implying that it may be an attack. "Warning[.] We will clearly show it to you at the very time and places 'The Interview' be shown, including the premiere, how bitter fate those who seek fun in terror should be doomed to," the note says. The hackers also reference 9/11 in making the threat.
> 
> The full note reads:
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 16, 2014)

Sony is a Japanese company, so why only Sony USA?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 16, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Sony is a Japanese company, so why only Sony USA?



You really need to ask this question?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 16, 2014)

Like they're going to know who I am if I visit a cinema, especially if I pay in CASH.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 16, 2014)

I wish they had never made this movie.

Why provoke a country like this? They are crazy enough that these threats could be genuine.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why provoke a country like this? They are crazy enough that these threats could be genuine.



Then said country's glorious leader gets vaporized.

It's all hot air.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought the complaint was going to be about how Alex Trebek addressed the girl. There's not a problem there, as he always speaks in his professional, measured tone. But this...



> "If he had taken the time, he would have known, like you do, that my daughter is not a sore loser, and does not become emotional solely over losing a game," she wrote. "She was upset about not being able to completely play the game to the end… I don't think I'll ever forgive him for that."



Dafuq? This mother is stupid. She knew the rules when her daughter signer up for the game show. You have to be in the positive in order to play Final Jeopardy. It pays not to make too many wrong guesses at questions when you are unsure. Answer what you know. This isn't Trebek's fault. He didn't make the rules.



> "If you all think I should retape the opening, I will," wrote Trebek, who has been hosting Jeopardy! since 1984. "But I want to say that for 30 years I've defended our show against attacks inside and out. But it doesn’t seem to operate both ways. When I'm vilified, corporate (and certainly legal) always seems to say 'don't say anything and it'll blow over,' and I'm not feeling support from the producers, and that disappoints the s—t out of me."



I'm imagining Trebek saying this in his usual tone.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2014)

From the looks of it, Alex did his job and now a butthurt mother crying foul because her daughter didn't win.    

But Alex did his bid for god and country.   If corporate doesn't want to support him, then it's time to leave.   We all know that show is going to go under with a new host anyhow, because Alex was the face of Jeopardy!    The age of game shows is over.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 16, 2014)

I wasn't going to see the movie in theatres but I totally am now.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 16, 2014)

Haven't even heard about this movie at all :0

...well...I don't see movies in theaters ever anyways


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh noooooooes I am so scared.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I wish they had never made this movie.
> 
> Why provoke a country like this? They are crazy enough that these threats could be genuine.



That's kind of a wimpy point of view my friend.  And they made a movie where Bush gets assassinated already.  Done in terrible taste but people still have freedom of speech in our country.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2014)

Now these hackers are just fucking around for shits and giggles.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2014)

Parents always wanting their kids coddled like this. Everyone gets a trophy, even if they fucking lose mentality.



baconbits said:


> That's kind of a wimpy point of view my friend.  And they made a movie where Bush gets assassinated already.  Done in terrible taste but people still have freedom of speech in our country.



Yes, we shouldn't limit our personal freedoms based on crazies like this, that is exactly what they want. Sadly, we have given into that to a degree and we should never have because it only encourages them.


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 16, 2014)

not gonna lie...fell asleep reading thread title


----------



## Mael (Dec 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I wish they had never made this movie.
> 
> Why provoke a country like this? They are crazy enough that these threats could be genuine.



Don't be a little bitch.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 16, 2014)

Whatever. 

I'd never even heard of this movie till they made this big scene actually. 

Fucktards.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 16, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Whatever.
> 
> I'd never even heard of this movie till they made this big scene actually.
> 
> Fucktards.



You don't passively watch commercials?


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd like for them to do the same to every Seth Rogen-related movie from now on if they can too


----------



## kazuri (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like Carmike theatres have decided not to show it.


----------



## Mael (Dec 16, 2014)

Bitch tier.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 16, 2014)

If they were actually stupid enough to make any sort of harm to a foreign citizen, they'd be anihilated within a week. 

They're not _that_ stupid.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh no, I'm shitting my pants as we speak. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 17, 2014)

Remember that time the New York premiere of this MOVIE was cancelled for some stupid reason?

Yeah, NK can go right ahead and fuck themselves.  It's a comedy movie. Calm the fuck down.


I vote for Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Sadly we've got screenings being cancelled.

This is absurd.  People are listening to fucking North Koreans of all people.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Sadly we've got screenings being cancelled.
> 
> This is absurd.  People are listening to fucking North Koreans of all people.



Definitely the stupidest reason to cancel a movie

North Korea doesn't even HAVE movies, how did they know what this was!? 
Oh wait, they probably thought it was real


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Oh wait, they probably thought it was real



They actually did. Not that it actually happened or anything like that, but most of them honestly, earnestly believe it's propaganda to convince westerners to kill Great Leader.

They don't have "fun" in North Korea. Any films are products of the state to send a specific message.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> Now these hackers are just fucking around for shits and giggles.



I think this is NK, bro.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> They actually did. Not that it actually happened or anything like that, but most of them honestly, earnestly believe it's propaganda to convince westerners to kill Great Leader.
> 
> They don't have "fun" in North Korea. Any films are products of the state to send a specific message.





My god they are infuriating
I'm gunna actually go to the theater and pay MONEY to see this movie.  Just because they are 
so annoying to me.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 17, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Probably a case of him being burnt out and ready to pass the torch to a new host.



That's not what I get from the story.  What I get is what happens a lot in the corporate world: upper management wants you to have their back but they'll sell you down the river in a second for the sake of convenience.

In this case he did nothing wrong.  Corporate wants him to fix his show and won't defend him.  I'd be pissed off, too.  It shouldn't be public knowledge, tho.

Basically this:



CrazyAries said:


> Dafuq? This mother is stupid. She knew the rules when her daughter signer up for the game show. You have to be in the positive in order to play Final Jeopardy. It pays not to make too many wrong guesses at questions when you are unsure. Answer what you know. This isn't Trebek's fault. He didn't make the rules.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> I vote for Stephen Colbert.



Sorry man, he's rather busy taking over for Letterman. 

Going to take him a few months to get rid of that old man smell.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2014)

baconbits said:


> I think this is NK, bro.



Certainly possible but I could easily imagine the hackers using NK as a shield to try to divert any investigations to NK.



> 6th UPDATE, 11:33 AM: The movie looks dead: All of the major exhibition chains including Regal, AMC, Cinemark and Cineplex are expected to announce today that they have decided not to show Sony’s The Interview  following a hacker threat yesterday against venues that show the controversial comedy. Yesterday Sony gave theater owners the option to back away from the film. Earlier today their trade group, the National Association of Theatre Owners, said that ” individual cinema operators may decide to delay exhibition of the movie so that our guests may enjoy a safe holiday movie season experiencing the many other exciting films we have to offer.”





Toppest of keks.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2014)

Terrorists Win.jpg


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2014)

> Sony Pictures is right now starting the process that will scrap the rest of the TV campaign spend to promote The Interview.
> 
> This occurred after the major theater chains announced they aren’t going to show the movie in theaters, in light of the terror threat that was delivered yesterday as part of the Sony Pictures hack attack. It makes perfect sense: why promote a movie that audiences aren’t going to get to see in theaters? The studio hasn’t gotten far enough to determine what it will do with the Seth Rogen-James Franco comedy, but even if the studio saves some of the P&A budget it hadn’t spent yet on the film, it is still on the hook for probably $60 million to $70 million in production and marketing costs.





Heh.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 17, 2014)

Welll, I guess Sony and the other big dogs decided to hand in their man cards over this issue. Now I wanna see it even moreso.pek


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 17, 2014)

My theater dropped it. Won't be able to see it now.

I admit, NK did a pretty good job of scuttling this movie.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 17, 2014)

I can understand why the theaters would want to pull it, but all thats going to do is encourage this kind of crap in the future.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2014)

I suppose those people aren't realizing that the hackers/NK have _no_ way of monitoring each and every single theater that is showing this, much less doing something to _all_ of them.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 17, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I suppose those people aren't realizing that the hackers/NK have _no_ way of monitoring each and every single theater that is showing this, much less doing something to _all_ of them.



In this thread we've learned that people are cowards I guess.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 17, 2014)

*SONY Execs Warned Not To Cast Denzel Washington In Big Budget Movies Because he's*





> After President Obama, Kevin Hart, and Angelina Jolie came under fire from racist Sony executives, RadarOnline.com has learned that Denzel Washington is the latest target to be revealed in the explosive hacker email leak. According to emails from the execs, two-time Oscar winner Washington should not be cast in films that will get play overseas — because he is black.
> 
> The unbelievable e-mail thread was sent soon after Sony released Washington’s latest film The Equalizer, and was posted online by hackers who are demanding the studio not release The Interview, a comedy about the assassination of North Korea’s dictator.
> 
> ...



People have the nerve to say something like there's no such thing as a white supremacist power structure. I wonder what the music industry emails look like.This is why we need to have our own and support our own.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> People have the nerve to say something like there's no such thing as a white supremacist power structure.



I'd like to know what that has to do with the casting of this film.

Let me translate for you:
The international audience, which isn't just white, but covers the entire world, doesn't care much about black actors, at least less than they care about white actors.
Until Africa becomes a notable market for american movies and magically flocks to movies with black actors in lead roles, money will dictate that a black lead actor is not a PROFIT-MAXIMIZING choice. That's what the producer was saying.

Is that how it should be? No. But when tens or hundreds of millions of dollars are involved, concerns like these matter little, especially considering how Sony is bleeding money.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't see the controversy.  The guy isn't racist; he's just a wimp, willing to concede to racists.  Seems typical at Sony.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2014)

Zero using a news article about two old white guys saying outdated shit to promote his anti-white agenda.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> My theater dropped it. Won't be able to see it now.
> 
> I admit, NK did a pretty good job of scuttling this movie.




I'm still seeing this movie because fuck North Korea.


----------



## eHav (Dec 17, 2014)

denzel is awsome tho


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2014)

It's more like saying the rest of the world is racist for not watching movies with black people in it.  I knew there was a reason the Madea films haven't made it big in Europe.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess the Dear Leader wanted to get back for all the fat jokes we've made.

It's ironic that his father was actually fond of his portrayal in Team America, yet his son is too uptight to have a sense of humor.


----------



## Jing (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds like they're cancelling the release altogether now.


----------



## kire (Dec 17, 2014)

Well its a no win situation for sony..am I the only one who doesnt feel bad for them?  These scare tactics are super annoying.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 17, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Zero using a news article about two old white guys saying outdated shit to promote his anti-white agenda.



Donald Sterling and racist studio executives , do more to promote anti-white agenda then anything some guy behind a keyboard on an irrelavant mesageboard could ever do. You take issue with me but not the white supremacist denying people opportunities behind boardroom doors? Guys like these make honest non-racist white people look bad.  I'm just out here waking black folks the fuck up about what they really say/think about us behind closed doors. The only thing a white supremacist respects is power and ruthlessness that equals their own. A wolf does not respect the rights of a sheep. When will people get this through their head. We are dealing with Tywin Lannister here, not nice guy Ned Stark. You can fuck around if you want to.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 17, 2014)

Jing said:


> Sounds like they're cancelling the release altogether now.



Its true, with movie theaters saying they won't show it it was inevitable.

1) Regal Cinemas - 574 theaters

2) AMC - 473 theaters

3) Carmike - 383 theaters

4) Cinemark - 375 theaters

5) Cineplex - 163 theaters

That's 1,968 theaters that won't be showing The Interview. Those theaters comprise the good majority of the domestic market.

Without the domestic market, The Interview can't make a profit.

Really hope they are able to find some one to distribute it digitally.

Don't let this movie set a precedent.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2014)

the real problem here is that we're making movies with the rest of the world in mind. Most of those people in this "rest of the world" are fucking idiots.

Hollywood needs to stop pandering to fucking China and Russia and whatever other banana republic has a problem with darkies and try to regain some artistic integrity.


----------



## Jing (Dec 17, 2014)

This is pretty much the truth in a nutshell.

[YOUTUBE]FJYgORlRgwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juda (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'd like to know what that has to do with the casting of this film.
> 
> Let me translate for you:
> The international audience, which isn't just white, but covers the entire world, doesn't care much about black actors, at least less than they care about white actors.
> ...



It's good theres people like you to explain somethings to make it more understandable for people like me who dont like jumping into conclusions .


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I wasn't going to see the movie in theatres but I totally am now.



Now this.  This is guerilla marketing.  But I won't see the interview anyways.  Because Seth Rogan is...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 17, 2014)

I was going to make a Sony Spiderman joke, but then i realized that this is a big issue


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2014)

That's really an ignorant way of thinking. Until the world is ready to embrace black actors, lets limit the amount of exposure of black actors until something randomly happens where people change their minds. Shame in order for us to get a big movie we have to play comedian roles or cross-dress. Exactly why I miss the old days of Spike Lee, Hughes brothers, John Singleton, Gordon Parks. Whiteys be trippin.

The one time I'll support white people bringing guns to a movie theater.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 17, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Now this.  This is guerilla marketing.  But I won't see the interview anyways.  Because Seth Rogan is...



If it was guerilla marketing then they did a terrible job considering the damage that hack did to Sony Pictures and also all the theatres not showing the movie which also has seriously hurt the ability of the movie to make any kind of profit.  If this was guerilla marketing they'd have just opened themselves up to being sued, not to mention the FBI having gotten involved?  They'd be opening themselves up to prosecution by the US government.

Basically, there's no way Sony Pictures legal team would have given a pass to this plan.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2014)

He hasn't done well in recent years because the movies he's been put in are strange..like the Equalizer.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 17, 2014)

Raiden said:


> He hasn't done well in recent years because the movies he's been put in are strange..like the Equalizer.



That movie was dumb ass shit.


----------



## Jing (Dec 17, 2014)

CNN live now saying North Korea ordered the attack on Sony.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 17, 2014)

Sony just announced that they will not be releasing The Interview.

...Period.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> That's really an ignorant way of thinking. Until the world is ready to embrace black actors, lets limit the amount of exposure of black actors until something randomly happens where people change their minds. Shame in order for us to get a big movie we have to play comedian roles or cross-dress. Exactly why I miss the old days of Spike Lee, Hughes brothers, John Singleton, Gordon Parks. Whiteys be trippin.



What's definitely not helping with this situation is the lack of up and coming young black actors with mass appeal. 

Think of successful, desired black actors and pretty much all of them will be roughly aged 40 or way above. What's going on with the progeny?


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 17, 2014)

If the international world's perception on African Americans isn't challenged, then it won't change. But Sony isn't interested in black public relations or artistry; it wants to make as much money as possible, and whites do just that.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Atlas (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, so much for that.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What's definitely not helping with this situation is the lack of up and coming young black actors with mass appeal.
> 
> Think of successful, desired black actors and pretty much all of them will be roughly aged 40 or way above. What's going on with the progeny?


And why don't they have the mass appeal?  Is it a lack to capture even audiences that would generally accept them if they had more of an impact on them?  Or is it a failure to capture worldwide audiences which don't like black actors in general?

Or am I missing another option entirely?


----------



## Bender (Dec 17, 2014)

Denzel also shouldn't be casted because he was a corrupt black cop in Training Day.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> That movie was dumb ass shit.



Yeah he didn't play a character that really spoke to any of his strengths either. Actually Denzel's brand probably saved that from being a total flop.


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> People have the nerve to say something like there's no such thing as a white supremacist power structure. *I wonder what the music industry emails look like.*This is why we need to have our own and support our own.




Probably something like who gets to sleep with nicki minaj next...


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Just what the fuck were NorKs gonna do anyway?


----------



## Atlas (Dec 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Just what the fuck were NorKs gonna do anyway?



Make more threats.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 17, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Now this.  This is guerilla marketing.  But I won't see the interview anyways.  Because Seth Rogan is...



So, still think it's guerilla marketing now that Sony has scrapped the movie release altogether?

This is so fucking pathetic.  The theatres and Sony Pictures need to grow some god damn balls.  Nothing was going to happen at the theatres, it was an empty threat and even if shit did happen?  Fuck em, all this accomplishes is showing how easy terrorists still win today.

Living your life as normal, that's how you beat them.  Capitulating to their demands just gives those fuckwads power.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Again, what the fuck were people expecting North Korea of all fucking places to do?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2014)

WE DO NOT NEGOTIATE WITH ok ok we’ll cancel the movie


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 17, 2014)

> Until the world is ready to embrace black actors, lets limit the amount of exposure of black actors until something randomly happens where people change their minds.



But that's what happens. Whether it's female stars, comic book movies, young adult books -- an errant project comes out, makes a big and unexpected splash and then studios follow. The odds are always stacked against it. That's good business. The same thing happened with Twilight. The culture was so different back then that the studio was trying to retool Twilight into a male skewing Blade-esque property with a vampire hitman and everything. They didn't think female skewing stories could make big. It managed to get through that process and randomly made it big, and the entire culture is different now. That's how it happens. You don't need social justice executives heroically putting minority groups in movies even when they don't profit for the good of some abstract culture cause. It'll happen on its own.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> WE DO NOT NEGOTIATE WITH ok ok we?ll cancel the movie



See the thing is it's a state-sponsored hacking attack, not a terror group and IIRC Bush in supreme naivete removed NK from the terror list years ago.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2014)

It's not that the person sending the email is racist - it's simply that they believe everyone else is. Like everyone else in Hollywood, the bottom line matters more to these people than anything. Even if they estimate that casting one actor over another would lose them money, you can guarantee there'll be emails exchanged over the matter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2014)

Fucking cowards. I can't believe they caved to those fuckers in North Korea like they were really capable of hitting every movie theater in America that showed The Interview. The lack of back bone is sickening and only encourages this shit behavior in the future.


----------



## Luke (Dec 17, 2014)

Lol North Korea


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2014)

And now the movie adaptation of Pyongyang is being cancelled because moviemakers and cinemas are raging pussies.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2014)

This is pretty embarrassing for Sony and ironically could damage the domestic market they deemed "safe". Well, not really, but I'm not phased by them not wanting to cast black actors if it won't cover their bottom lines.  The moment it starts paying dividends is the moment they will be first in line to pander to the potential revenue stream.



RAGING BONER said:


> the real problem here is that we're making movies with the rest of the world in mind. Most of those people in this "rest of the world" are fucking idiots.
> 
> Hollywood needs to stop pandering to fucking China and Russia and whatever other banana republic has a problem with darkies and try to regain some artistic integrity.



This nailed how I personally feel about it but this globalization shit has companies chasing dollars to the ends of the earth.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 17, 2014)

This is where Anonymous should come into the picture and leak the damn thing somehow. Would be god tier trolling for them to do so.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Again, what the fuck were people expecting North Korea of all fucking places to do?


Send hungry people on a raft to the U.S. in order to stalk theaters and throw rocks at people?

Though I bet those people would defect as soon as they realize that there's food there.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm getting the sense Sony and the theater chains pulling the movie weren't really expecting NK to say, activate sleeper cells and bomb theaters, but all the publicity that the Norks had created might have attracted types with access to firearms and severe mental issues into pulling a James Holmes.

Which is just as retarded an excuse, but hey.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2014)

So Sony completely punked out? Don't blame them. After everything that has been released thus far, Sony must have some huge secret they must not want leaked out.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 17, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You don't passively watch commercials?



Breh please, TV is for plebs. I watch all my content online after a good hefty adblocking.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> So Sony completely punked out? Don't blame them. After everything that has been released thus far, Sony must have some huge secret they must not want leaked out.



Na, it was the movie theaters that punk'd out.  What's funny is watching this on CNN, they are actually saying this was an act of war.  


Could you imagine telling your grandkids how WW3 started?  "Someone didn't like a movie."  :rofl


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 17, 2014)

The movie looks shit anyway


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 17, 2014)

And the Terrorists win way to go Movie Cinemas


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2014)

Huge loss for America. I'm greatly ashamed of this fine nation.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 17, 2014)

It would be funny if because of all the publicity around this movie, it ends up the best selling movie this year in what few theaters that still has it.

  because fuck you North Korea.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, it was the movie theaters that punk'd out.  What's funny is watching this on CNN, they are actually saying this was an act of war.
> 
> 
> *Could you imagine telling your grandkids how WW3 started?  "Someone didn't like a movie."*  :rofl



A Comedy movie at that.  Yeah, that's kind of fitting given the current generation.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 17, 2014)

Sony officially canceled the release of The Interview.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 17, 2014)

So it was all a fraud and probably ruined a movie? 

Wow smart peoples there.


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2014)

>North Korea winning

Jesus Christ and a half.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2014)

Does that mean we won't be getting a Christmas gift from NK? 

Why Santa? =/


----------



## Jagger (Dec 17, 2014)

North Korea: 1.
US: 245.456.642.

gg murika


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 17, 2014)

Am I living out an episode of the twilight zone?


What the hell was North Korea of all fucking people supposed to do to these theatres, besides bitch about it when it came out!?  It's a shitty comedy FFS!


----------



## Sauce (Dec 17, 2014)

Need to go to the midnight release.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 17, 2014)

There is no midnight release, it's been pulled completely.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 17, 2014)

Sony isn't going to release the movie at all, even both dvd or stream.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh, well. You'd think North Korea would have better things to do than to get hackers to threaten people that wanted to see what was going to be an already crappy movie.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm more concerned about who will pull this shit next now that it's worked for NK.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 17, 2014)

It's puzzling because is Sony really protecting its customers or their intellectual property?

Their security is lackluster and it seems like they're just saving their own ass right now. And parading it around has concern for moviegoers.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 17, 2014)

Utopia Realm said:


> This is where Anonymous should come into the picture and leak the damn thing somehow. Would be god tier trolling for them to do so.



^This x1000


----------



## kluang (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow America.  What will the Russian think of you guys now? Putin probably laughing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2014)

Well that is just fantastic.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 17, 2014)

We live in a country where companies pussy out at the slightest show of aggression.

Sony is getting a really bad rep in the movie business. Maybe they should just scrap their movie studios all together.

And sign their rights to Spiderman over to Marvel for fucks sakes.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 17, 2014)

I say just let japan (sony) kick NK ass. 

All for the sake of freedom of course.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 17, 2014)

I heard Seth Rogan's movies are to die for


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony isn't going to release the movie at all, even both dvd or stream.



Absolutely disgraceful behavior.


----------



## ? (Dec 17, 2014)

This makes me a little ashamed to be living in America.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll watch this movie in a week just for the shits and giggles. Oh and Kim it's wrong to kill any of your own kind, so I'm immune anyway!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2014)

tfw it was N.Korea the whole time


----------



## Karasu (Dec 18, 2014)

Well if it worked for North Korea...

 play that friend!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 18, 2014)

There's a Texas Cinema playing Team America in place of The Interview.... I never thought I would say this, but Texas, I'm proud of you


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2014)

>inb4 people threaten Sony and Amazing Spiderman 3 is pulled.


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2014)

Sony=bitch made


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2014)

If Sony didnt take the warning and released and people died it would have been their fault for not taking the warning but if they do take the warning they are bitch made? There is no winning here


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2014)

No one was going to die that's just it.

Take a NorK threat as seriously as a New Black Panther one.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 18, 2014)

OMG.  I'm burning my playstation 4 in a fire.  Take that sony!

:WOW


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2014)

North Korea of all nations  weak fucking display.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 18, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> There's a Texas Cinema playing Team America in place of The Interview.... I never thought I would say this, but Texas, I'm proud of you


Wow, me too





Vault said:


> If Sony didnt take the warning and released and people died it would have been their fault for not taking the warning but if they do take the warning they are bitch made? There is no winning here



They probably already killed people any way... I mean they're not feeding any of their people
so saying "we're going to kill people" is like saying "we're doing things as usual here in NK"

This decision was stuuuuuuuuuuuupid


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 18, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> There's a Texas Cinema playing Team America in place of The Interview.... I never thought I would say this, but Texas, I'm proud of you







> After Sony canceled the release of the North Korea assassination comedy The Interview, a Texas theater said it would swap the film with Paramount's 2004 film Team America: World Police for one free screening.
> 
> "We're just trying to make the best of an unfortunate situation," James Wallace, creative manager and programmer at the Alamo Drafthouse Cinema's Dallas/Fort Worth location, tells The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> ...



Damn Straight!


----------



## Solar (Dec 18, 2014)

It's a shame that they caved. Hopefully they'll do something with it when all of the hype dies down.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 18, 2014)

I really respect the movie theatres for doing this. I know I would be pissed if another country would allow a movie depicting a look-a-like of our President being murdered.


----------



## Island (Dec 18, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I really respect the movie theatres for doing this. I know I would be pissed if another country would allow a movie depicting a look-a-like of our President being murdered.


Yeah, but our President doesn't operate death camps and execute his political opponents.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2014)

Island said:


> Yeah, but our President doesn't operate death camps and execute his political opponents.



But, Kim has a 100 percent approval rating.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 18, 2014)

Island said:


> Yeah, but our President doesn't operate death camps and execute his political opponents.



Understandable, don't get me wrong I don't support a single hair on Kim's body. And we can sit here all day and discuss differences between implications of fiction and non-fiction, discuss what Kim has done not to our approval, and even the improper mistreatment of the Citizens of North Korea, but it still shouldn't involve the execution of a foreign leader. Unless of course it actually happened in history. A movie like this would advocate Americans in general supporting the killing of Kim by American citizens. Even if the military doesn't support this, it still stands as an act of support for Americans to coup d'?tat a leader.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

According to wikipedia, they screened a premiere on December 11th. Did anyone watch it? Can someone give an overview of how it ended?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 18, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Understandable, don't get me wrong I don't support a single hair on Kim's body. And we can sit here all day and discuss differences between implications of fiction and non-fiction, discuss what Kim has done not to our approval, and even the improper mistreatment of the Citizens of North Korea, but it still shouldn't involve the execution of a foreign leader. Unless of course it actually happened in history. A movie like this would advocate Americans in general supporting the killing of Kim by American citizens. Even if the military doesn't support this, it still stands as an act of support for Americans to coup d'?tat a leader.



You do realize that North Korea has made a film depicting the White house in flames while their anthem plays, right? And another where they blow up Obama? And another where a child sings while missiles and satellites cover the planet? Yeah, they are fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 18, 2014)

Sauce said:


> But, Kim has a 100 percent approval rating.


Maybe our president needs to open death camps!


jetwaterluffy1 said:


> According to wikipedia, they screened a premiere on December 2011. Did anyone watch it? Can someone give an overview of how it ended?



I WANA KNOOOOOOOOOOOOW
I hope there's a bootleg out!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 18, 2014)

Seriously though, who the fuck takes N.Korea seriously?

They threaten S.Korea every other day with things twice as bad and it doesn't even make S.Korean news.

Sony confirmed pussy


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Maybe our president needs to open death camps!
> 
> 
> I WANA KNOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> I hope there's a bootleg out!



I meant December 11th, by the way, not December 2011.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 18, 2014)

Choa said:


> Sony confirmed pussy



10/10 would do Sony


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 18, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> You do realize that North Korea has made a film depicting the White house in flames while their anthem plays, right? And another where they blow up Obama? And another where a child sings while missiles and satellites cover the planet? Yeah, they are fucking hypocrites.



Yea I understand that. But for a power of higher achievements we shouldn't stoop down to that level.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 18, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I meant December 11th, by the way, not December 2011.



I'm sure there's still a bootleg

CAM version


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I really respect the movie theatres for doing this. I know I would be pissed if another country would allow a movie depicting a look-a-like of our President being murdered.



I'm pretty sure that actually happened during the Bush Years. It was a french movie or something.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I'm pretty sure that actually happened during the Bush Years. It was a french movie or something.



Think this is the one.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 18, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Yea I understand that. But for a power of higher achievements we shouldn't stoop down to that level.



The difference is one is fabricated by a government to be propaganda. The other was made by guys whose last movie involved a demon raping Jonah Hill and the devil getting his dick cut off by angel aura. Sony and Seth Rogan don't represent the USA. They are making a movie.

Hell, Team America spoofed his father, and Kim Jong Il didn't bitch about it. How many movies were made where we killed Hitler? Is it ok because we were at war with Germany during WWII? Cause we are still at war with North Korea....

Cease fire=/= Peace Treaty.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> The difference is one is fabricated by a government to be propaganda. The other was made by guys whose last movie involved a demon raping Jonah Hill and the devil getting his dick cut off by angel aura. Sony and Seth Rogan don't represent the USA. They are making a movie.
> 
> Hell, Team America spoofed his father, and Kim Jong Il didn't bitch about it. How many movies were made where we killed Hitler? Is it ok because we were at war with Germany during WWII? Cause we are still at war with North Korea....
> 
> Cease fire=/= Peace Treaty.



If I recall, Kim Jong-Il wrote a book on his love of cinema. Could have been another writer who actually did that, and he just took credit for it. But if I'm remembering right, the guy had a collection of like 20,000 movies.

He was probably thrilled to be depicted in a movie.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 18, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> If I recall, Kim Jong-Il wrote a book on his love of cinema. Could have been another writer who actually did that, and he just took credit for it. But if I'm remembering right, the guy had a collection of like 20,000 movies.
> 
> He was probably thrilled to be depicted in a movie.



He was probably jealous that they didn't call him to play himself


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2014)

Kim Jong-Il wasn't this upset when they made Team America World Police. His son is a pussy.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> He was probably jealous that they didn't call him to play himself



Not even gonna lie, I'd watch a movie starring Kim Jong Un in a heartbeat.

Granted, the ending would have to be tweaked, since he'd probably not be too happy with the current ending.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the ending_ 








But on the upside, it would probably end with Kim Jong Un riding a unicorn, and having a dolphin army kill Seth Rogan/James Franco. Then he'd nuke the world and claim it for the glory of North Korea. Cue credits with the North Korean national anthem and propaganda "facts" about the supreme leader.


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2014)

Sony is still a gigantic wuss as are these cinemas.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 18, 2014)

Best viral marketing campaign ever. Someone give the guys over at Sony a cookie.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 18, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Not even gonna lie, I'd watch a movie starring Kim Jong Un in a heartbeat.
> 
> Granted, the ending would have to be tweaked, since he'd probably not be too happy with the current ending.
> 
> ...



That's the real ending 

 damn


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2014)

Let's play devil's advocate and in an alternate universe the screening went as planned. But, boom people are being killed left and right.

What it worth creative expression? That's an interesting thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2014)

Sony is really pathetic.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 18, 2014)

Sauce said:


> Let's play devil's advocate and in an alternate universe the screening went as planned. But, boom people are being killed left and right.
> 
> What it worth creative expression? That's an interesting thought.



Going full on MURICA mode here. 

Yes. Without exception. 

It's better that artists be allowed to freely show even the most controversial/distasteful/disrespectful things than to give up that freedom for a hollow promise of safety.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> The difference is one is fabricated by a government to be propaganda. The other was made by guys whose last movie involved a demon raping Jonah Hill and the devil getting his dick cut off by angel aura. Sony and Seth Rogan don't represent the USA. They are making a movie.
> 
> Hell, Team America spoofed his father, and Kim Jong Il didn't bitch about it. How many movies were made where we killed Hitler? Is it ok because we were at war with Germany during WWII? Cause we are still at war with North Korea....
> 
> Cease fire=/= Peace Treaty.



As far as I know, the US isn't at war with North Korea.

You have troops stationed in S.Korea to protect them, but you aren't at war with them.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 19, 2014)

We have a cease fire and a cessation of conflict, doesn't mean N Korea sticks to it.

As someone who was stationed there for 2 years in the 2000s, let me tell you, we are at war with them. there is constant gunfire, posturing, espionage, and threats. They bomb boats and try to tunnel underground and use small stealth subs to infiltrate S Korea. Oh, adn then tehre are the times when N Korea just says 'yeah, we're not gonna follow that armistice anymore' does some crazy shit, then says 'syke!'

The only reason they aren't a smoldering crater is because it's their military and not their people, and the fact that they have so many artillery units that the second we tried something they would immediately bombard S Korea and blow Seoul to kingdom come. Of course they would be dead soon after, but the damage would be done.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Going full on MURICA mode here.
> 
> Yes. Without exception.
> 
> It's better that artists be allowed to freely show even the most controversial/distasteful/disrespectful things than to give up that freedom for a hollow promise of safety.



Exactly...like the Mohammed cartoons.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 19, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Going full on MURICA mode here.
> 
> Yes. Without exception.
> 
> It's better that artists be allowed to freely show even the most controversial/distasteful/disrespectful things than to give up that freedom for a hollow promise of safety.



I understand freedom and creative expression but it is not okay for people to die for a movie.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2014)

Funny thing is no one would have.  A NorK attack on any American on our soil means Pyongyang is flattened and not a moment too soon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2014)

Sauce said:


> I understand freedom and creative expression but it is not okay for people to die for a movie.



You risk that every day of your life. Are you just going to hole yourself up somewhere as to not offend anyone for the rest of your life?

Some of you people are really disappointing. The fact that a threat, and one that officials have deemed to be an impotent one at at that, is enough to make you compromise this concept of freedom of expression is sad.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Sauce (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, on the behalf of Sony and the movie theater chains, it is a move of cowardice. However, there's two sides to this thing. I'm looking at this scenario from both ends of the spectrum. Freedom of expression does not mean shit when it comes to people's lives. It doesn't matter if it was an empty threat or not. Whether it would have gone down or not is irrelevant. The movie theater chains are not going to risk the lives of their customers for a movie.
This is something I think some of you guys are failing to understand because you're caught up in your own nationalism.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2014)

Sauce said:


> Yes, on the behalf of Sony and the movie theater chains, it is a move of cowardice. However, there's two sides to this thing. I'm looking at this scenario from both ends of the spectrum. Freedom of expression does not mean shit when it comes to people's lives. It doesn't matter if it was an empty threat or not. Whether it would have gone down or not is irrelevant. The movie theater chains are not going to risk the lives of their customers for a movie.
> This is something I think some of you guys are failing to understand because you're caught up in your own nationalism.



Refer to the quote Luiz posted. The movie in question was released at a time of the height of Hitler's rise to power. Yet the movie was released anyway. 

No, you are saying it is ok to sacrifice freedom for a false sense of security. 

_“Those who surrender freedom for security will not have, nor do they deserve, either one.”_

It's not about nationalism, and it really says a lot that people like you try to make it out to be. This about a simple concept of freedom of expression. The fact that the impotent threats of a nation that constantly does stunts to bring attention to itself is enough to warrant cancelling of the movie like this and even "Team America", and old movie in comparison is sad. What's even sadder is to see people like yourself don't see that this does nothing but set a bad precedent on matters of expression.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 19, 2014)

Was that movie one of the few stolen by NK in hacks? So it may be out, just a matter of when people inside NK leaks it out to the world.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2014)

The movie is released and Kim Jong Un launches his attack.

This follows:


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2014)

Sony is the new fox studios. Only they're heavy in the bitch-ass bone and less of the back bone


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 19, 2014)

What happens if one group threatens an attack if they do release it and another threatens an attack if they don't release it?


----------



## eHav (Dec 19, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Refer to the quote Luiz posted. The movie in question was released at a time of the height of Hitler's rise to power. Yet the movie was released anyway.
> 
> No, you are saying it is ok to sacrifice freedom for a false sense of security.
> 
> ...



well freedom is not more important than life.i would gladly stay a month in a bunker if there was a serious threat to my life. however, when the threat is ridiculous, backing down is retarded because it just enables more threats in hopes they concede again. sony should haven ever backed down


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 19, 2014)

eHav said:


> well freedom is not more important than life.i would gladly stay a month in a bunker if there was a serious threat to my life. however, when the threat is ridiculous, backing down is retarded because it just enables more threats in hopes they concede again. sony should haven ever backed down



NK makes idle threats all the time

Why should we believe this one?

They also starve their people to death everyday

So there's that.

Sony going to shut down and become a humanitarian organization
"FOOD FOR NK"?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 19, 2014)

I can understand why Sony acted as they did, and I'm shaking my head at the arm chair hard men with little experience in running a business. 

The situation was suddenly sprung on them, so for the time being it is better that they err on the side of caution. Obviously, in the future, they will have to put their foot down. However, I fully understand not wanting to suffer an uncalculated fallout.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I can understand why Sony acted as they did, and I'm shaking my head at the arm chair hard men with little experience in running a business.
> 
> The situation was suddenly sprung on them, so for the time being it is better that they err on the side of caution. Obviously, in the future, they will have to put their foot down. However, I fully understand not wanting to suffer an uncalculated fallout.



The Justice Department already had conducted an investigation and said the threats were not credible.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope someone releases it


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2014)

US of A better do something murikaish as soon as possible


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2014)

@Gunners

Don't tell me you also want to have an operation to have you balls removed like Sony ppl.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 19, 2014)

they should just drop copies of the movies on north korea with how they planned on throwing extra large condoms labeled 'medium' at the soviet union or whatever 

lol what if they hack every NK signal and stream the movie


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 19, 2014)

another hilarious thing the US could do is release the movie and have movie goers make it like the #1 movie of the year lmfao


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 19, 2014)

Remember people, end goal is internet censorship.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2014)

Kinda surprised they caved in to be honest, Excepted a big F U from the studios.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Wilykat (Dec 19, 2014)

Appearantly Sony didn't cancel the movie because of threats, they cancelled only because too many movie theaters decided not to run it.  Sony would probably end up offering it another time, on streaming site like hulu, or direct to disc.

We just won't be able to watch them as originally planned because of too many cowardly movie theaters.  Next time I go in town, I'll stop by the movie theater and let air out of the theater's owner's car and leave a not "Thanks for cancelling the movie"


----------



## Juda (Dec 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWJdpwQWnjk[/YOUTUBE]
His response


----------



## Bringer (Dec 19, 2014)

They should just release it on television for free


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2014)

*Obama: Sony Made A Mistake*



> President Barack Obama said Friday that Sony should not have pulled "The Interview" after a North Korean hacking, and he pledged to answer the attack. "We will respond," he told reporters.
> "Sony's a corporation. It suffered significant damage, there were threats against its employees," Obama said at his annual year-end news conference from the White House. "I am sympathetic to the concerns that they faced. Having said all that, yes, I think they made a mistake."
> 
> He added that he wished "they'd spoken to me first," so he could tell them not to set a bad precedent by caving into hackers' threats. He explained that this could eventually lead to self-censorship if the media did not want to offend "somebody whose sensibilities probably need to be offended."
> ...


----------



## Juda (Dec 19, 2014)

Once again, an inferior nation has shown the world how weak America is.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2014)

Juda said:


> Once again, an inferior nation has shown the world how weak America is.



Come again?


----------



## Juda (Dec 20, 2014)

As in. . . look how easily Sony surrendered to NK , Obama made some points in his response to what sony did . I over exaggerated sorry .


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Dec 20, 2014)

Juda said:


> Once again, an inferior nation has shown the world how weak America is.



Come on we the modern day Roman Empire.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Juda said:


> Once again, an inferior nation has shown the world how weak America is.



So many things wrong here where do I start?

You should stop talking out of your ass since it's clear you have no idea what you're talking about. How does Sony represent the United States? Sony is a private corporation, that is Japan based anyway. Anyway from Obama's response he didn't seem worried about the threat, and said they were going to take care of it.

He wished they had talked to him first since they set a bad example by caving into these hackers / terrorists. If anything the inferior nation as you called it is writing a check it certainly won't be able to cash if it keeps fucking with people. Especially with those kind of threats. 

The United states has nothing to fear from North Korea. The best they could do is attack South Korea, though they're incompetent so. It's just NK's usual barking like the little annoying mutt it is.

Also the United states is easily one of the, if not the most powerful country in the world.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Juda said:


> As in. . . look how easily Sony surrendered to NK , Obama made some points in his response to what sony did . I over exaggerated sorry .



From your posting history I find it tough to believe that. You have a knack for saying utterly ridiculous things with little, to no credibility.


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you Obeezy.

Good lord you're a bunch of pussies Sony.


----------



## 115 (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is Sony getting the flak for this? From my understanding it's the top movie theaters that are to blame for this. As the top five decided not to screen The Interview, Sony understandably decided not to bother releasing it. Unless I'm missing something entirely here.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol@Barry not seeing the irony of him telling people not to be weak in the face of aggression.

Also moving.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

This is just messy to merge everything into one thread.


----------



## Juda (Dec 20, 2014)

Oreo said:


> From your posting history I find it tough to believe that. You have a knack for saying utterly ridiculous things with little, to no credibility.





> I over exaggerated sorry .



DId you not read that last sentence of mine? 

I do occasionally will provide evidence of my statements but after being here, I've realized how very opinionated people are in this site so I simply lost the will to support what I claim. Unless youre seto and, or we're arguing about religion or philosophy or history.

Side Note: I do not find it wise to use someones posting history and base it on said poster nd think thats how they respond. You've never argued nor debated with said poster, you've never interacted with said poster as well so its quite redundant to assume your case merely on post history. But if thats how its done here, I acknowledge your case.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Juda said:


> DId you not read that last sentence of mine?
> 
> I do occasionally will provide evidence of my statements but after being here, I've realized how very opinionated people are in this site so I simply lost the will to support what I claim. Unless youre seto and, or we're arguing about religion or philosophy or history.
> 
> Side Note: I do not find it wise to use someones posting history and base it on said poster nd think thats how they respond. You've never argued nor debated with said poster, you've never interacted with said poster as well so its quite redundant to assume your case merely on post history. But if thats how its done here, I acknowledge your case.



Losing the will to support your argument is a terrible excuse, Why argue something if you won't support it? You'd just waste everyone's time. 

It's really not. I've seen you time, and time again make really bad posts in these cafe threads with seemingly no knowledge on things. I don't have to interact with you to know how you'd reply as I observed it. 

Also how was saying a weaker nation has again shown weak America is an exaggeration? You stupidly attributed Sony's cowardice to US being weak. It wasn't an exaggeration since this was about Sony, and the threats against the, not the US. You said something dumb, and you tried to cover it up by saying you exaggerated. Which doesn't even make sense in context.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 20, 2014)

> The show may go on
> Sony Pictures Entertainment CEO Michael Lynton rebuffed Obama's criticism in an interview with CNN's Fareed Zakaria, saying his company did not make a mistake.
> He said the decision to pull back from the planned December 25 release *was based on major movie theater companies telling Sony that they would not screen the film*.
> "We have not caved. We have not given in," Lynton said. "We have persevered, and we have not backed down. We have always had the desire to have the American public see this movie."





Like I said, Sony can still run the movie later, make it available on streaming sites or direct to DVD sales.


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2014)

*North Korea says did not hack Sony, wants joint probe with U.S.*



> North Korea said U.S. accusations that it was involved in a cyberattack on Sony Pictures were "groundless slander" and that it was wanted a joint investigation into the incident with the United States.
> 
> An unnamed spokesman of the North's foreign ministry said there would be "grave consequences" if Washington refused to agree to the joint probe and continued to accuse Pyongyang, the official KCNA news agency reported on Saturday.
> 
> ...




Right...just like the Choenan...you didn't do it?

God I wish Fatty would die of cardiac arrest and then NK can capitulate to Seoul


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2014)

Vault said:


> US of A better do something murikaish as soon as possible



As someone that normally frowns upon America's antics... 


YES PLEASE.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 23, 2014)

> *North Korea threatens to attack White House over hacking claims*
> 
> Pyongyang cranks up its anti-American rhetoric and accuses Barack Obama of spreading rumours that it was behind cyberattack on Sony
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2014)

Star Platinum mad...


----------



## Juda (Dec 23, 2014)

Why do people even listen to NK or even make news about what they say. . .  I mean really. Everyone knows North Korean won't do sht.


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2014)

Juda said:


> Why do people even listen to NK or even make news about what they say. . .  I mean really. Everyone knows North Korean won't do sht.



They're a significant destabilizing nation in Asia with a hair trigger temper.

They are relevant.  Stop saying stupid things.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 23, 2014)

NK flamebaiting?

NK flamebaiting.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol

NK is all bark, no bite.

Sony is a bunch of pussies and got butthurt when Obama called them out on it.

They won't attack shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30589472



> A number of US cinemas have said they will screen Sony film The Interview on Christmas Day.
> 
> The move comes just a week after the film company cancelled the release of the movie after suffering a devastating cyber attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2014)

Damn Nemesis you quick. 

Also fuck yeah!

In your face NK!


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 23, 2014)

Mael said:


> They're a significant destabilizing nation in Asia with a hair trigger temper.
> 
> They are relevant.  Stop saying stupid things.



What trigger is their fat little finger on?
The wahmbulance call button?


I'd see the Interview


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Mael said:


> They're a significant destabilizing nation in Asia with a hair trigger temper.
> 
> They are relevant.  Stop saying stupid things.



He has a point, tho.  While the actions of NK are relevant its been shown time and again that the words of their spokespeople are not.


----------



## Juda (Dec 23, 2014)

baconbits said:


> He has a point, tho.  While the actions of NK are relevant its been shown time and again that the words of their spokespeople are not.



Yes, this is basically what I was tryna say, I never claimed them to be irrelevant .


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 23, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30589472




NK fails. This is directed at all of NK who were involved and specifically to that funny looking guy who always talked big but never had any bite.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 27, 2014)

> *North Korea calls Obama 'a monkey' in latest hacking salvo*
> 
> Pyongyang issues furious statement accusing US of shutting down its internet services as row over The Interview shows no sign of easing
> 
> ...


----------



## Juda (Dec 27, 2014)

I wonder what people in NK think of people whose different in color . I don't think any of the Nk people are even racist so I dont like how it says "North Korea calls Obama a monkey" as if its the whole general country saying it , when its probably 3 or 4 flustered people .



> North Korea and the US remain technically in a state of war because the 1950-53 Korean War ended with an armistice, rather than a peace treaty. The rivals also are locked in an international standoff over the North's nuclear and missile programs and its alleged human rights abuses. The US stations about 28,500 troops in South Korea as deterrence against North Korean aggression.



I did not even know that . Thought the war ended with a truce .


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2014)

Juda you have no idea about Juche do you?


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 27, 2014)

I am waiting for North Korea to make a film of there own 
From what I have seen ot will be GOLDEN


----------



## Juda (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry Mael, I do not know. Feel free to educate me on that word if you're willing since you're more educated with politics compared to me .


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2014)

Juda said:


> Sorry Mael, I do not know. Feel free to educate me on that word if you're willing since you're more educated with politics compared to me .



Thank you for acknowledging. 

Juche is the North Korean ideal of self-reliance propagated by Kim Il-Sung, NK's founder.  It pretty much dictates that North Korea must rely on itself to sustain and survive and also states that there is no race/blood purer than the North Korean bloodlines.  Any outsiders are impure, even if South Korean, and that the Kim dynasty is practically on demigod status.


----------



## Al Mudaari (Dec 27, 2014)

If North Korea really want to troll the USA they could always consider helping the Rebels in Syria.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2014)

> North Korea called President Barack Obama "a monkey" and blamed the US on Saturday for shutting down its internet services amid the hacking row over The Interview.



Oh this is hilarious!  They got called out on their BS and now they have nothing else to resort to but childish name calling.  :rofl

Well we just gave him a time out so guess next is a spanking.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2014)

Al Mudaari said:


> If North Korea really want to troll the USA they could always consider helping the Rebels in Syria.



North Korea has a pact with Assad.  They helped build a nuke reactor Israel rightly destroyed.  

Face, in yours.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't agree with KJU's behavior, but there is something I must ask for the sake of debate.

Do you think Obama would leave it alone if someone had made a similar movie about him? And I don't mean just satire, but a story that features his assassination.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I don't agree with KJU's behavior, but there is something I must ask for the sake of debate.
> 
> Do you think Obama would leave it alone if someone had made a similar movie about him? And I don't mean just satire, but a story that features his assassination.



They made a movie where he was the biblical satan


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2014)

Juda said:


> I wonder what people in NK think of people whose different in color . I don't think any of the Nk people are even racist so I dont like how it says "North Korea calls Obama a monkey" as if its the whole general country saying it , when its probably 3 or 4 flustered people .
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even know that . Thought the war ended with a truce .


lol. literally 100% of North Korea is racist by default.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 28, 2014)

Would we really know if a North Korean person is expressing the own opinion or just saying what they're supposed to?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2014)

they're indoctrinated from birth to believe it and don't know anything else. north korea is completely different from the rest of the outside world. they're still pretty much in the 1930s at the very least.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2014)

put it this way, almost the whole of the North Korean population have probably never seen a person of color in person before.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 28, 2014)

Juda said:


> I wonder what people in NK think of people whose different in color . I don't think any of the Nk people are even racist so I dont like how it says "North Korea calls Obama a monkey" as if its the whole general country saying it , when its probably 3 or 4 flustered people .
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even know that . Thought the war ended with a truce .



And also there is a contingency(though Obama was wanting to get rid of it) where if N.Korea does become belligerent and war breaks out then the U.S. General will have full authority of S. Korea's armed forces.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 28, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> put it this way, almost the whole of the North Korean population have probably never seen a person of color in person before.



Dennis Rodman isn't a person of color? I bet half of Pyeongyang bent over for Kim while they were out taking strolls.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2014)

what is in person


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 28, 2014)

within a 4 meter range


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2014)

So.....still think NK hacked sony?


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> So.....still think NK hacked sony?



Yeah, why not?


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I don't agree with KJU's behavior, but there is something I must ask for the sake of debate.
> 
> Do you think Obama would leave it alone if someone had made a similar movie about him? And I don't mean just satire, but a story that features his assassination.



Happened to Bush:



Needless to say nobody cared

Hillary had this to say:


> "I think it's despicable. I think it's absolutely outrageous. That anyone would even attempt to profit on such a horrible scenario makes me sick."


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 29, 2014)

What about aliens of london/ world war three where Tony Blair an unknown prime minister was killed by the slitheen and stuffed in the cupboard. The new prime minister, a slitheen in the skin of Gordon Brown Joseph Green was subsequently blown up by the doctor and mickey, along with the rest of cabinet and number ten.

Oh, and the next two prime ministers get assassinated on screen too.

EDIT: and didn't the toclafane kill bush in the sound of drums as well?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Comparing some no name brit to rogan/franco and sony is laughable.  Stop that, HJ.


Mael said:


> Yeah, why not?



Seeing as how they just got knockede offline for a few hours, their skills leavea  bit to be desired.  Sony is worth enough money to nominally protect, certainly more than NK can muster up to attack with.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Seeing as how they just got knockede offline for a few hours, their skills leavea  bit to be desired.  Sony is worth enough money to nominally protect, certainly more than NK can muster up to attack with.



Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2014)

Just passed by to ask:

Who put the thread's title " Best Korea " part ? I gotta give rep to that guy . Tell me so I shall do it .


----------



## baconbits (Dec 29, 2014)

Probably Mega, bro.


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't imagine Alex doing anything to hurt the girl's feelings. I'm glad he's standing up for himself.

Lol Sony trying to do what to Google? Whatever it is, it won't work and I'm not surprised they'd be against open net.

North Korea is upset about the movie? No, just one person and his loyal followers/brainwashed followers, terrorized if-you-don't-obey-you die and threatened followers lol. Meanwhile the rest fear that in a fit of rage, Kim will go on a killing spree, probably. No one else gives a sh*t. However, that being said, people are aware of Kim as a person and what he's done and capable of. Why would they provoke him, man? He's gets offended easily. He seems like the kind of person who would be. Idk, I've had tons of friends make jokes at the expense of my dignity lol and I laughed along (Probably same for many of you here). Can't expect the same from that dude! iirc, though, North Korea has made empty threats before.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 30, 2014)

i'm just reading all about this scandal

and the thing that gets me is how does someone like amy pascal 

who types like she's a 14 year old writing love letters to her crush manage to get the chairwoman seat?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> What about aliens of london/ world war three where Tony Blair an unknown prime minister was killed by the slitheen and stuffed in the cupboard. The new prime minister, a slitheen in the skin of Gordon Brown Joseph Green was subsequently blown up by the doctor and mickey, along with the rest of cabinet and number ten.
> 
> Oh, and the next two prime ministers get assassinated on screen too.



Actually the next two PMs after the Slitheen incident were Harriet Jones, who the Doctor had removed from power and then Harold Saxon who won the next election resulting from Harriet Jones losing her power base and being removed from office.

Though a failure of a PM and replacement in real British politics wouldn't result in a new election.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 30, 2014)

Zenith said:


> i'm just reading all about this scandal
> 
> and the thing that gets me is how does someone like amy pascal
> 
> who types like she's a 14 year old writing love letters to her crush manage to get the chairwoman seat?



not posting on NF for a start.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 31, 2014)

sick burn bro


----------



## Al Mudaari (Dec 31, 2014)

Mael said:


> North Korea has a pact with Assad.  They helped build a nuke reactor Israel rightly destroyed.
> 
> Face, in yours.




I see, so it's more of a case of letting my enemies battle it out whilst I pick up the left over pieces.


----------



## Mael (Dec 31, 2014)

Al Mudaari said:


> I see, so it's more of a case of letting my enemies battle it out whilst I pick up the left over pieces.



You won't pick up shit.  You're too cowardly for that plus Israel will last out that bit.


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 31, 2014)

Bush was Ogres bitch in Baki son of Ogre and no one gave a shit


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 31, 2014)

implying baki is on dat franco level


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Actually the next two PMs after the Slitheen incident were Harriet Jones, who the Doctor had removed from power and then Harold Saxon who won the next election resulting from Harriet Jones losing her power base and being removed from office.
> 
> Though a failure of a PM and replacement in real British politics wouldn't result in a new election.



Yeah. And Harriet Jones was exterminated by a dalek whilst Harold Saxon was shot by his wife and died.


----------

